# 5.5G questions again



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm hoping this is my last thread on asking questions over this 5.5G.

A while back I made a thread asking questions about this particular 5.5G. I got excellent advice but I didn't take much of it to mind. Then the tank started falling apart. Eventually I took it down over the summer and it's just sitting there now. 

After re-reading the advice from my last thread and doing research, I think I am ready to start this 5.5G up the right way.

Before asking questions, I will state that the lighting on the 5.5 is a single 13W CFL (6500K). I plan on keeping the light on for 6 - 7 hours a day.

Here we go!

The 5.5 gallon is (hopefully) going to be moderately to highly planted once all said and done. Stock will be a single betta and possibly shrimp once the plants have grown some. My question is: how much of N,P,K, and Mg will I need to dose? And how often? Will I need to dose Excel as well? How much of a CSM+B mix will I need to dose? And how often? 

Will I need to add root tabs (i.e. Oscomote plus)? If so, how often will I need to add new ones? Also, is sand an okay substrate? Or should I go with something better? 

I will also need to recycle this tank. Is it alright to have it planted and start the cycling process or wait until the tank is cycled to plant? If I can plant the tank while cycling, will I need to start dosing ferts immediately or? 

Also can someone suggest a betta friendly filter that won't take up too much room?

Sorry for the mass amounts of questions, I just want to do this the right way!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## boy&hisdogs (Mar 1, 2014)

Regenesis said:


> I'm hoping this is my last thread on asking questions over this 5.5G.
> 
> A while back I made a thread asking questions about this particular 5.5G. I got excellent advice but I didn't take much of it to mind. Then the tank started falling apart. Eventually I took it down over the summer and it's just sitting there now.
> 
> ...


Well, I can't help you with the more technical questions, but I do have 2 cents about the betta filter. 

I also own a 5.5g (lightly planted, low tech) with a betta. I searched high and low for a filter for him that 1: wouldn't take up half the dang tank, and 2: Would create minimal current.

What I ended up with was an AZOO Mignon 60 HOB filter. AFAIK it's the smallest HOB filter you can get and was recommended to me by people on here as well as other websites. It's a great filter, but it's still too powerful and creates too much current for my betta. There are lots of DIY ways to reduce flow on an HOB filter but at the time I was tired of messing with filters so I just gave up. A 5.5 is small, and water changes aren't all that hard. Especially when it's just a betta, and oto and some snails in a planted tank.

But, on another HOB filter I hot glued popsicle sticks horizontally across the return spillway to make slats with a small space below the bottom one and between them. It was enough to scramble the current of the returning water so that it disturbed the tank less. This was a 10g filter though, and it was just an experiment.

I've also seen people put sponges or a flap of some sort in the spillway. Anything to break the forward momentum of that solid sheet of water.


And be careful adding shrimp with a betta. I did that, and they only lasted a couple weeks. My little guy is pretty aggressive and would go after them any chance he got. They hid all day and only came out at night when the lights were off and even then only stayed around the edges in more heavily planted areas. I'm not sure if he actually killed them or if it was the stress of being constantly chased and nearly killed that did it, but either way they weren't having a lot of fun. I'm not saying it's impossible to keep bettas and shrimp together, just don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for the filter suggestion, I'll definitely look for one at my LPS (though I'll probaly have to buy online like I always do). I don't mind tweaking the filter a bit 

I may make this a shrimp only tank, I'm undecided as of right now, that's for the tip though! 

Anyone's help on the other questions?


----------



## pheo (Nov 28, 2014)

Thought i would throw in my two cents. I've got a 5.5.

I've got a couple questions for you. Are you going to go high-tech? And what plants are you looking to have?

How high above the tank will your light be mounted? That decides your lighting level. 
Will you be going high-tech? Because that can influence the amounts of ferts you will need to use. 
Also, what substrate you go with, and whether your plants are root feeders will also have an impact on the amounts of ferts will you need, and whether you need to use root tabs or oscomote.

Ive been using excel with a lot of sucess, about 50/50 for the carbon and the sporicidal effect. 
Also, i planted before cycling with moderate success. The plants will help take up ammonia as the tank is cycling. Keep up on water changes and ease into stocking and you shouldnt see more than the palest green on the ammonia test.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

I would recommend a sponge filter. I have two sponge filters (one in each corner) in a 10 gallon that houses a betta and a few other small fish. It keeps the water clean and everyone is happy with the non-current.

I think you could get away with one small sponge filter in a 5.5 gallon.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

This will be a low-tech tank. I plan on buying my plants from Petsmart and online from here and aquabid. As far as what plants, I have no clue. Whatever I can grow that is easy to take care of!

The light is in the hood of the tank. It's about 1 - 3 inches above the water.

What kind of substrate would you suggest? I'm down to buy anything as long as it's not too expensive. Would regular black sand be okay?

Would adding fertz and excel affect the cycling process?


----------



## boy&hisdogs (Mar 1, 2014)

Regenesis said:


> This will be a low-tech tank. I plan on buying my plants from Petsmart and online from here and aquabid. As far as what plants, I have no clue. Whatever I can grow that is easy to take care of!
> 
> The light is in the hood of the tank. It's about 1 - 3 inches above the water.
> 
> ...


I've got regular old play sand in mine. Thoroughly washed of course, but it's still got a bunch of "junk" in it, like these little white flakes or chips of something. It works, although I might switch it out for something prettier when I get around to it. 

If you want black, people seem to have good luck with blasting sand. Tractor Supply carries Black Diamond, which is a popular one here. Just be sure to wash it really good, as it can be kinda greasy. Just be sure you get the "medium" grit and not the fine, because it's way too fine. 

If you mean black like darker colored "wild" sand, then I would be really careful. You have no idea what kind of microorganisms live in that sand, and there's no telling what has been spilled in the area or washed in with the rain. 

I would take it home, wash it, bake it, then let it sit for a few weeks just to be sure everything is dead. Then wash it again and let it sit for a while in a bucket of whatever water you will be using for your tank and run every test you can think of before you put it in with your fish.

Also, that single CFL isn't a lot of light for a 5.5. It seems like it would be enough but I just yesterday switched from a CFL hood to a T8 hood and the difference is like night and day. The lighting is a lot more even and it reaches every corner, unlike the CFL which was bright in the center and dark in other areas. The T8 bulb also seems like there's more light but without being brighter/harsher, if that makes sense.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll probably go with Black Diamond blasting sand as I've used it before and I loved it! 

Anyone have any answers to the ferts questions above?


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about dosing Excel daily about 1/2 mL.
What about micros and macros? Maybe 1/2 mL of each twice a week?
IF I were to get flourite, would I have to dose micros/macros?? Any help with the unanswered questions from the 1st post?


----------



## Homer (Nov 13, 2014)

I also have a 5.5 gallon betta tank and needed a filter with a small current.originally I noticed my betta and other fish on one side of the tank because the flow was too strong Here is my solution and it works perfectly. I bought the tetra whisper pf10. 

http://www.bigalspets.com/whisper-p...son+Shopping&gclid=CI_xheCpx8ICFS0Q7Aod1X8A1g

I took apart the intake tube and cut a piece of filter sponge and stuck it in the tube. Depending on how thick you cut it will control the flow. It took a small bit of experimenting but it works perfect and it is quiet. Here is the type of sponge I used. 

http://www.diytrade.com/china/pd/6251780/sponge_filter.html

Here is what my tank looks like with the filter on the tank.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I use black diamond (can get at tractor supply co 20/40 grit, 50lb bag for just $8!!) in all my tanks love the stuff!
As for filters I'd vote azoo, or a small sponge filter and whisper 10 air pump. I've used aquaclear HOBs on 1g and up with bettas and just cut canistet foam/sponge media to slip over the intake and stuff over the outflow, quick easy betta safe HOB!
I personally prefer cycling then planting to reduce algae issues but have planted then cycled before.
I can't give info on fert dosages and/or root tabs until you had your final plant list as every species has different needs.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion! I'm really liking how this Azoo filter sounds. I'm thinking about making this a shrimp only tank now with Orange Shrimp and CRS or RCS and CRS. So many options! 

I'd be very basic on planting. Anything that I could find at my LFS, Petsmart, Petco, and possibly aquabid. I'm thinking about going with various Crypts, Anubias, Guppy Grass, Java Fern, Amazon Frogbit, Pennywort, Anubias, and various moss!


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Still no help on the fertilization questions?


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

Regenesis said:


> I'm thinking about dosing Excel daily about 1/2 mL.
> What about micros and macros? Maybe 1/2 mL of each twice a week?
> IF I were to get flourite, would I have to dose micros/macros?? Any help with the unanswered questions from the 1st post?



I would dose Excel/Flourish each day, or at least once a week. 

Flourite is a great substrate. I have it in one of my tanks that has been running for 3 years now. However, I still dose ferts. 

There is not a lot of talk about how long the substrate "lasts", but I've read that it absorbs and re-uses the nutrients from the water column.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

MaStErFiShKeEps said:


> I would dose Excel/Flourish each day, or at least once a week.
> 
> Flourite is a great substrate. I have it in one of my tanks that has been running for 3 years now. However, I still dose ferts.
> 
> There is not a lot of talk about how long the substrate "lasts", but I've read that it absorbs and re-uses the nutrients from the water column.


What about my micros and macros?


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

"Flourish™ is a comprehensive plant supplement for the natural freshwater aquarium. It contains a rich assortment of important micro elements, trace elements and other nutrients. These include calcium, magnesium, iron and other important elements that have been shown to be beneficial to aquatic plants." -From their website. 

I think that Flourish comprehensive is good. There is no need to put so many chemicals into a tank. People make it a lot harder than it actually is, just the basics are needed to run a healthy tank. Plus for a small tank, a lot of those extra nutrients are not needed. 

Stick to plants that grow well in small tanks, and you should be fine.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd personally prefer using dry ferts because of the money in the long run 
Too, it's hard to find liquid ferts around my area without driving 2+ hours.


----------



## JLD (Oct 23, 2012)

PPS-PRO maybe, as far as ferts


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

I dose 1ml of api co2 Booster daily in my 5.5g. As for ferts I don't need to dose KNO3 as I'm overstocked and there's plenty of nitrates. I do a tiny bit of K2SO4 and KH2PO4 powder in the bottom of the 1/8 tsp measuring spoon on MWF. Tu Th Sa I dose about 1ml of flourish comp(trying to finish a bottle before switching to CSM+B). Sundays I dose a 12 pack of beer  and do my 50% water changes on all tanks. This is with a finnex planted plus fixture. I run an ac 20 for filtration. Also using black blasting sand for sub. Root tabs as needed occasionally.


Edit:it's actually an ac 30 for filtration not a 20.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*filter and ferts.*

I love my little deep blue hob. Its practically the same as the azoo but is almost half the price on Amazon.

There's always someone selling pre mixed dry ferts here.
Someone (dont recall the name) selling for $28 that should last you 5 years of macro and micros.

Diy co2 would be cheaper in the long run over excel. Then really only need to use excel to manage algae.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Not sure if you are still looking for answers, but in most small low-tech tanks, I wouldn't dose fertilizer at all (Excel and maybe a few root tabs being the exception). The main reason is that you want things to grow nice and slow and steady. Pruning a tiny tank every week is less fun than it sounds after a while.  If you stick to relatively easy plants (and that's the majority of commonly available ones), they will be perfectly content with the nutrients they get from the fish/shrimp and the water changes (assuming you don't use RO or distilled water).


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## tommy d (Jan 6, 2015)

I set up a 5.5 gallon with plants and driftwood and installed the Azoo Mignon 60 with an Aquaclear sponge and Bio-Max. The filter is rated at 16GPH max, and there is a current in the tank, but after a week of running, the tank wasn't that clear as fast as I would have liked. I then directed the flow across the top of the water with a plastic baffle I cut from a soda bottle. I am still unhappy with it and purchased an Aquaclear 20. I'll get that running this weekend and let you know how I make out. I plan on having a betta in the tank at some point. While I think the Betta would like the Azoo, I'm going to try and make the Aquaclear work. I rather have more filtration than marginal filtration. I'm thinking I need to run some carbon till it's fully cycled.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner.

I have a 5 gallon Marineland Portrait tank which is 10.5x10.5x16". I used a Fluval Nano filter. 

Even in this narrow tank, it fits in the corner almost unseen. 

The spray bar can be moved 360° to get it where you need it. There's a flow adjustment knob on the spray bar so you can turn the flow down as low as you'd like or all the way open.

I have it set about 1/2 way open, pointing towards my moss wall. The Betta loves it. Sometimes he swims in the current, other times, he's "wrapped" around the spray bar resting.


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

I am using an Aquaclear 20 with water bottle baffle on my 5g Planted betta tank. All is going well I only dose 0.5ml of excel every day and flourish on Sundays (PWC on Saturday). I also put root tabs in my pool filter sand, those need to be replaced in 6 months.


----------



## tommy d (Jan 6, 2015)

OK, got the Aquaclear 20 on the tank yesterday and I will say I'm impressed. Quite and lots of water movement. It's started clearing the tank pretty quickly. The Azoo couldn't keep up at only 16GPH and I was getting a protein film on top of the water and dirt accumulating on the driftwood and plants. I swapped the sponge and Bio-Max from the Azoo over to the Aquaclear for now with the new Sponge and Bio-Max. I'm running it at full strength now to clear it up and will turn down or baffle at some point in the future. It isn't as bad as I thought for this size tank. Hope this helps!


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you all for the suggestions!


----------

